# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  الدعاء لنائب المشرف العام سراب الليل .. بالشفاء العاجل ..

## أمير العاشقين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
فلندعي الى نائب المشرف العام سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل .. 
أثر أصابته في حادث سير مع أصحابه .. 
فلندعي له بالشفاء والعافيه .. 
ماتشوف شر حبيبي .. 
(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام )) 
( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم ) 
يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين .. 

اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل .. 
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

أخي سراب الليل الحمد الله على السلامه .. 
والحمد الله يوم ربك طلع عمرك .. 
وماتشوف شر يالغالي .. 
ودير بالك على نفسك حبيبي .. 
تحياتي الخالصه لك حبيبي .. 
أخــــــــاك ..
أمير العاشقين ..
ساكب الدمع الحزين ..

----------


## نور علي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))* 

*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )* 

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..* 


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..* 

*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام )) 

( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم ) 

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين .. 


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل .. 

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أمير العاشقين

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## همس المشااعر

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أمير العاشقين

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أمير العاشقين

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## نــ 2006ـــــور

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الله يشفيه ان شاء الله

----------


## زهرة الندى

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## القلب المرح

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## نور علي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## براءة روح

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**
**( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )**
**يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..**

**اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..**
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## حميد

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## هديل

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## همس المشااعر

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*


*مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء* 
*أختـك* 
*My tears*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*


*مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء* 
*أختـك* 
*My tears*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))* 

_( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )_ 

_يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين .._ 


_اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء_ 
_يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى_ 
_الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل .._ 

_أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء_
_أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء_
_أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء_ 



*تحياتي:زهرة القيطيف*
يارب الله يعافيك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*



_( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )_



_يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين .._




_اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء_ 
_يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى_ 
_الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل .._



_أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء_
_أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء_
_أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء_

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## همس المشااعر

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Dew

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )* 

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..* 


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..* 

*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**


*
*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )**

*
*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..**


*
*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..**

*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## نور علي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## * نور الزهراء *

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

تحيااااتي

* نور الزهراء *

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء* 
*أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء* 
*أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء* 
*أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## العنود

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء* 
*أختـك 
**My tears*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*


*
(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل**
*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء
*

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*

*
(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*

*
(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## همس المشااعر

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## همس المشااعر

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## نور علي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## العنود

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## العنود

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))* 

*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )* 

*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..* 


*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..* 

*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )



يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..




اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..



أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**



( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم ) 


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين .. 



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل .. 


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## بحر الشوق

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## العنود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**




( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## القمره

_(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل_* من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
مع دعواتي القلبية لك بالشفاء أختك القمره
*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## العنود

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء

_
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**





( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود
*

----------


## العنود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*


*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**





( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
*

----------


## العنود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*ألهي:*
*عظم البلاء برح الخفاء*
*فرج لنا بالمصطفى*
*ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا*
*فرج لنا بالمرتضى*
*بالطهر سيدة النسا*
*وبخمسة اهل الكساء*
*فرج لنا بالمجتبى*
*بغريب عرصة نينوى*
*وبحق زين عبادها*
*وسلسله بابالورى*
*قسما بحرمة جعفر*
*وبحق موسى و الرضا*
*بمحمد باب التقى*
*بسليله باب الهدى*
*بالعسكري وشبله*
*الساعة عجل الوحا*
*فلكم مريض في الورى*
*فأمنن عليه بالشفا* 
*وبحقهم فرج لنا* 
*واكشف بهم عنا البلا*
*وبحقهم فرج لنا*
*وادفع بهم عنا الوبا*
*فرج لآل محمد*
*بامام عصر يرتجى*
*فمتى نرى من مغرب*
*طلعت لنا شمس الضحى*
*ومتى نراه معلنا* 
*جبريل في افق السما*
*ظهر الامام فيا لها*
*من نعمة لذوي الولاء*


*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**





( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات  والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود
*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء

*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**




*
*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء

*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))**




*
*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## براءة روح

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## العنود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء



*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء


*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*




*
*
*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء


*
*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*




*
*
*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء



*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## العنود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء



*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء

*

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء



**(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


**( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألهي:
عظم البلاء برح الخفاء
فرج لنا بالمصطفى
ضاقت بنا سعت الفضا
فرج لنا بالمرتضى
بالطهر سيدة النسا
وبخمسة اهل الكساء
فرج لنا بالمجتبى
بغريب عرصة نينوى
وبحق زين عبادها
وسلسله بابالورى
قسما بحرمة جعفر
وبحق موسى و الرضا
بمحمد باب التقى
بسليله باب الهدى
بالعسكري وشبله
الساعة عجل الوحا
فلكم مريض في الورى
فأمنن عليه بالشفا 
وبحقهم فرج لنا 
واكشف بهم عنا البلا
وبحقهم فرج لنا
وادفع بهم عنا الوبا
فرج لآل محمد
بامام عصر يرتجى
فمتى نرى من مغرب
طلعت لنا شمس الضحى
ومتى نراه معلنا 
جبريل في افق السما
ظهر الامام فيا لها
من نعمة لذوي الولاء

*

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )




يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..





اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..




أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## فاضل علي

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## نور علي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل* من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*ألف سلامه لك ياسراب الليل .. ماتشوف شر*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## نور الحوراء

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*

----------


## عهد الوفا

*((* *اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء**أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام** ))


(* *اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها**وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم** )


**يا عماد من لا عماد له ,**و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا**غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز**الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت**الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف**الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب**العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم**الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين** ..



**اللهم بحق محمد**المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة**المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء** 
**يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس**الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى** 
**الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت**حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..**


**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف**السوء**
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه**ويكشف السوء**
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا**دعاهويكشف السوء*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## همس المشااعر

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*

----------


## دمعه حزن

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بفاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## العنود

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*نسألكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*نسألكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل باشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بفاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## العنود

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*نسألكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل باشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*نسألكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل باشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
نسألكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل باشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## حميد

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*

----------


## حميد

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## همس المشااعر

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## حميد

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## القلب المرح

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## نور علي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## شجون آل البيت

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## العنود

(*( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*
*نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*(**( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*(**( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

(*( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*
*نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*(**( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*(**( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*(**( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*(**( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

(*( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*
*نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## العنود

(*( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*
*نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل*
*مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*(**( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء
نسالكم الدعاء الى سراب الليل بالشفاء العاجل
مع اعذب التحيات والشفاء العاجل الى سراب الليل اختك العنود*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## القلب المرح

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاهويكشف السوء

----------


## بيسان

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## القلب المرح

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## نور الهدى

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*ام محمد*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## نور علي

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## بيسان

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))*


*( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )*


*يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*



*اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء* 
*يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى* 
*الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..*


*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## My tears

*(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل** من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل** بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا سراب الليل** وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل** وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل** ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


مع خـالـص دعائي لك بالشفـاء 
أختـك 
My tears*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))


( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم )


يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..



اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل ..


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

(( اللهم عافي سراب الليل من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام )) 

( اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي سراب الليل بحقك ياكريم ) 

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا المراقب العام وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين .. 


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن سراب الليل وعن جميع المؤمنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي سراب الليل .. 

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الرجاء متابعة هذا الموضوع 

تعالوا باركوا الى نائب المشرف العام سراب الليل .. 

كل المودة

----------

